
Ask HN: How to turn down a job interview - pma
I applied to 5 companies about 6-7 weeks ago.I got an interview in all but one.To cut the story short,I got offers from all of the four companies.I am thinking to myself which to pick among them.Now,today the last company emailed me for an interview(after 7 weeks or so).I am not interested in the company anymore.How do i decline the interview in a decent way?.
======
pavornyoh
Just email back and let them know you are no longer available as so much time
has passed. Don't burn bridges as you never know what the future holds. So a
polite rejection should wok in this case.

------
DrScump

      I got offers from all of the four companies.
    

Show-off.

;)

But seriously, courtesy is always appreciated, even when it is not returned in
kind. A prompt, polite decline means they aren't left hanging. Stay on good
terms in case they acquire a place you _do_ work later.

------
throwaway_ghj
Just say "I really appreciate your time so far but I have other offers which I
am more interested in and don't wish to continue any further with your
interview process"

Just be polite and don't waste either your or their time any further.

------
iblaine
Wait 7 weeks then say you're not interested.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Nope. They were a bit of a jerk (or, at best, indecisive) to leave you hanging
that long, and then get back to you. Be better than them rather than
vindictive. As pavornyoh said, don't burn bridges.

